# Conflicting Video Drivers



## bsdcatch22 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have FreeBSD on a Dell Precision M6800, which has a Radeon/ATI/AMD video card.  I plan to use it on a docking station, then through KVM. I plan to load KDE5.

Problem Statement: 
DRM driver loaded: Docking station works, Xorg does not work. 
DRM driver disabled, Docking station doesn't work, Xorg does work.

DRM Driver Load: 
Install the drm-kmod package
 $ `sudo pkg install drm-kmod`

/etc/rc.conf call:  
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"
```
. Tested this to work on Dock Station and KVM (physical 4x KVM), terminal only, pre Xorg.

`startx` without config, and it freezes. (Log attached). Looks like its loading a Radeon.so by default.
`startx` with config (attached), and it freezes. (Log attached -config). 

Commented out the rc.conf line above, the single line. `startx` loaded x OK, but the video does not work on the Dock Station. The Keyboard and Mouse still do.

I am a brand new user, and I looked everywhere and tried most everything that made sense to me. I delayed this post until I figured out the script command and setup FTP to my win machine, so I could provide the logs/screens. 
Since I need the Dock Station, is there any way to get Xorg to read the same video driver, and make it work?


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2020)

Check the relevant bits of `pciconf -lv` output (that is: any sections with "vga" in it) with and without the docking station connected. Are there any differences?


----------



## bsdcatch22 (Jan 6, 2020)

There is no difference in the `pciconf` output. `dmesg` shows the drm loading for both, with different drivers.
Tried by compiling the xorg port, which is 3 hours I wish I had back. Thank you for your reply. 3 days trying to fix video reminds me of the eisa days, with jumpers and things. 

I don't have it in me. I don't know how to close this thread, but its not needed anymore. Cheers.


----------

